# Shipping furniture to NZ



## dawnclaremaddox

I wonder if anyone can give me some advice on shipping furniture to NZ. We have some older pieces of furniture mainly pine. We also have a 2 re-upholstered suites and 1 of them is horse hair which I don't really want to leave behind. Also, mattresses, would wqe be able to take our special mattress with us? What are the regulations for items like this and what would I have to do to get these items into NZ?

What about gardening equipment. I had read about people wanting to take their older vehicles etc., I wonder if gardening equipment would have the same problem. You probably would think I am mad wanting to take the latter, but you get used to certain tools. 

Any advice would be appreciated on what we can or cannot take.


----------



## Yvonne.72

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I wonder if anyone can give me some advice on shipping furniture to NZ. We have some older pieces of furniture mainly pine. We also have a 2 re-upholstered suites and 1 of them is horse hair which I don't really want to leave behind. Also, mattresses, would wqe be able to take our special mattress with us? What are the regulations for items like this and what would I have to do to get these items into NZ?
> 
> What about gardening equipment. I had read about people wanting to take their older vehicles etc., I wonder if gardening equipment would have the same problem. You probably would think I am mad wanting to take the latter, but you get used to certain tools.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated on what we can or cannot take.


If you can clean it bring it, and your mattress will be ok.

Only problem _may _be with the horsehair, contact MAF and ask for advice. 

They may say its ok to bring it provided its disposed of properly at the end of its useful life.

Even if you don't need something if you've got space in the container bring it anyway. You can sell it on Trade Me.


----------



## topcat83

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I wonder if anyone can give me some advice on shipping furniture to NZ. We have some older pieces of furniture mainly pine. We also have a 2 re-upholstered suites and 1 of them is horse hair which I don't really want to leave behind. Also, mattresses, would wqe be able to take our special mattress with us? What are the regulations for items like this and what would I have to do to get these items into NZ?
> 
> What about gardening equipment. I had read about people wanting to take their older vehicles etc., I wonder if gardening equipment would have the same problem. You probably would think I am mad wanting to take the latter, but you get used to certain tools.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated on what we can or cannot take.


You should be fine with most of the things. As Yvonne says, get the horsehair sofa checked out. And check it thoroughly yourself for unwanted potential migrants!!

Garden equipment - make sure it's scrupulously clean, and pack it all together clearly labelled. This is so Maff can find it easily.


----------



## milliesmum

I brought everything over. The only problem was our new car which, despite being professionally steam cleaned twice before being put in the container, they insisted on stripping down completely, even the interior panels, and steam cleaning again before they would release it. Annoyingly, they lost bits and broke bits putting it back together and charged us over $1000 for the pleasure. On a general note, they confiscated some of my christmas ornaments - mainly anything that looked remotely like a pine cone - including plastic ones lol. As for beds, no problem, but remember beds are different sizes here so you will not be able to buy fitted sheets and valances for them. If I was to do it again, I would leave most things behind, except ikea bedroom stuff. No ikea here and bedroom furniture can be expensive. But....if these are things you really love, I would make sure I was really settled here before shipping them over. Why - because it costs an absolute fortune to ship them back to the UK.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Thanks everyone for the advice, it's a great help.


----------

